# Funny radio traffic



## emtchicky156 (Apr 5, 2005)

Such and such fire department respond mutal aide to a grass fire with your gas truck. I guess we arent in the buisness of putting out fires anymore we are gonna make them bigger.


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Apr 5, 2005)

Actually, sometimes 'gas trucks' are called to scenes. Trucks DO run on gas ya know, and if the last guy didnt fill it up they tend to run out on scene.... ;0 just a past experience of having to call a gas truck to the scene to fill up.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 5, 2005)

Yup, true, it's still funny to hear a gas truck called to a fire scene.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 5, 2005)

Unless they were planning on doing a HUGE backburn to control the fire.


----------



## emtchicky156 (Apr 6, 2005)

It was supposed to be a grass truck this dispatcher seemed to be having a bad day and I got a good laugh at her expense. hehe


----------



## Jon (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156_@Apr 6 2005, 10:28 AM
> * It was supposed to be a grass truck this dispatcher seemed to be having a bad day and I got a good laugh at her expense. hehe *


 What sort of Gas??? Medical air? O2?

Dunno, but its all a gas, man......


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Apr 9, 2005)

> *What sort of Gas??? Medical air? O2?*



Gasoline/diesel for those working fires that take hours to get under control. The trucks tend to run low after an hour of working.


----------



## Jon (Apr 11, 2005)

Speaking of Large scale incidents - What do you have avalible for food? My Co. has an "Auxiliary" that comes out with coffee, gatorade and sodas for larger incidents. The chief asks for the response. They also will provide food for LARGE incidents - hamburgers/hot dogs or other stuff - depends on leftover supplies from banquets in the fridges. We also have good relationships with local buisnesses, and Wawa is VERY understanding (Being NEXT DOOR to the station).

There is also a co. in the county with a Canteen that can be called for. They can do hamburger/hotdogs/coffee/sodas onsite. we don't use them, but other co's do.

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Apr 11 2005, 03:36 PM
> * Speaking of Large scale incidents - What do you have avalible for food? *


 Is your Red Cross or Salvation Army active in your area?

The Red Cross in the county I used to live in in Indiana was paged out automatically to any working fire or if smoke is showing upon the first engine's arrival.

Once we got the page we would contact IC over the radio, determine the size of the fire and what was needed and would be rolling to the scene within 30 mins of page ready to serve.


----------



## Jon (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Apr 11 2005, 06:53 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Apr 11 2005, 06:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Apr 11 2005, 03:36 PM
> * Speaking of Large scale incidents - What do you have avalible for food? *


Is your Red Cross or Salvation Army active in your area?

The Red Cross in the county I used to live in in Indiana was paged out automatically to any working fire or if smoke is showing upon the first engine's arrival.

Once we got the page we would contact IC over the radio, determine the size of the fire and what was needed and would be rolling to the scene within 30 mins of page ready to serve. [/b][/quote]
 I wish... we can get red cross for disaster relief for fire families etc...


Jon


----------



## emtchicky156 (Apr 11, 2005)

We usually take gatorade, water, and coffee with us to fires and such. We've never really had a need for anything else. A few years ago in a diff county they had a huge fire that my dept responded to for mutal aide  mcd's brought food out for free BK was gonna bring food out but was going to charge for it.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 12, 2005)

At the FD our protocol for fires is that the ambulance rolls last and while we're waiting to roll (since 2 engines and a rescue truck take a few minutes to gear up and head out) we fill up a cooler with ice water and grab a bucket we have that is stocked with 8oz gatorades and a sleeve of cups.  For longer incidents, we have a rehab kit which has thermometers, physical exam sheets, accountability system, NRBs, gatorade mix, cups, ice packs, and some gauze & tape.  For really long scenes we can call for the Red Cross to bring out their canteen.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 12, 2005)

We have had a lot of rain and flooding over the last 10 days.  Last week while I was doing my rotation through dispatch on of the Med Units calls in saying they were on scene with a vehicle that had water up past its windows with people stuck inside.  They were going to help the people out and try and move the vehicle out of the road way.

After a few minutes they call back in and state:

"MED so-n-so to Rescue."

"Go Ahead"

"All occupants are out of the vehicle and the vehicle is out of the road way.  We have completed our swimming lesson and we are enroute to a warm shower."

It did help to break up the stress of the night.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2005)

MICU 77 to MedCOMM: We need an Air Unit to Meet us at GMC for a transport, were running on empty.

COMM: Ten-Four....


Our translation of Air Unit:  North East Air Gas.. The people who give us new on board oxygen cylinders...

They were out of onboard oxygen, and using E cylinders. 

COMM's translation: LifeFlight Helicopter.

Dispatcher thought they were out of gas, and needed a Medevac to finish the transport for them. 

OOPS.

Funny for us.. Since the dispatcher is in our office, and that's what everyone calls the oxygen truck "Air Unit 1 & Air Unit 2"


----------



## Summit (Apr 13, 2005)

(after an 0430 SAR page) 
Ops Repeater X - "Rescue XX, Rescue YY, can you confirm the party has been located so that we can proceed to the station and eat the breakfast that Rescue ZZ has gathered for us?"

(0200, hours into a SAR missing party search during a BLIZZARD)
MRA1:
"Relay, Command, please inform all field teams that the missing party has been located... in a BAR"
"Command, Relay, they'll kill me!"
"Relay, Team 2, Why will we kill you?"

few minutes later

"Command, Relay, negative contact Team 1"
"Relay, Command, please instruct Team 4 redirect to contact team 1"

later, field team 1 returns

"Relay, Command, please advise Team 4 that Team 1 has returned"

few minutes later

"Command, Relay, Negative contact team 4"


----------



## coloradoemt (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodNGlory02_@Apr 9 2005, 07:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What trucks are you using?? I have been on a 6 hour fire before and never needed to fuel up... Gass guzzler has a whole new level out where you are I guess!!  :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Apr 16 2005, 10:20 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Apr 16 2005, 10:20 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-BloodNGlory02_@Apr 9 2005, 07:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What trucks are you using?? I have been on a 6 hour fire before and never needed to fuel up... Gass guzzler has a whole new level out where you are I guess!!  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 I'd be curious about that too...but maybe the trucks weren't full when they went to the fire.

Have been on scene at a structure fire for 12 hours and didn't have to fill any of the trucks.  Same thing with a woods fire, had at least one Engine from every fire station in 4 counties out to fight that one, and not one of them had to be refilled mid operation.  Now our brush truck, it was pushing the big E near the end, but it runs on Unleaded regular not Diesal


----------



## devist8me (Apr 17, 2005)

Enroute to an MVA, a first responder wanted to give us additional directions:

FR:  "....then go right and we're at the bad *** curve" 
 (He was thinking "S" curve, but his slang made it much better.)

_____________

Busy dispatcher talking fast: "....pt is going to be a 90 year old female, conscious and alert, complaining of pain above the umilical cord...."  She stops short.

Crew:  "alrighty then".


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 17, 2005)

"Bald Eagle to Brown bear, come in"

"Bald eagle this is brown bear, go ahead"

This went on periodically all day at my ride along at the fire station... none of the FF's knew who it was or what was going on.  Some guessed training maybe, but the names got more weird as the day went on.  


"Sitting fox. Over and out."


----------



## coloradoemt (Apr 18, 2005)

A dispatcher in my area just got fined 100.00 for each of 5 uses of the F word he happened to spew out in rapid succession during a rather hectic call volume moment and of course into his still open mic...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 24, 2005)

Heard on Med9.

"Someone stole my car goddamnit"

"They keep driving past the goddamn house, they are running the hell out of it".

Dispatcher: We've notified state police, and you've violated radio policy, your  company will be fined 300.00 for every hell & damn. 

"That goddamn son of a *****, he went in the ditch..."

"Oh my god it's on fire"

County: X-Tech-XX: Dispatch Station 10, for a car fire, my damn cars on fire, honey, where the hell are you, the cars down here".

Dispatch: SWITCH TO A TALK AROUND NOW!



I just tuned in and heard this about 20 minutes ago. I assume X-Tech-XX had her car stolen?  :huh:


----------



## Jon (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Apr 24 2005, 03:07 PM
> * Heard on Med9.
> 
> "Someone stole my car goddamnit"
> ...


 LMAO!!!!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 4, 2005)

Nothing beats the two Rural/Metro medics who got caught having a conversation about a blowjob one of them recieved.  The radio mike was stuck open, so the WHOLE COUNTY heard that the one medic's wife has no gag reflex.  Other than that there is no way I could even begin to describe it on here without getting this thread promptly locked.   :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Other things I've heard:
"Attention **** Johnson Rescue"  (**** Johnson Twp. is a part of Clay County, Indiana.  You can always tell when there is a new dispatcher because they can't say it without snickering.  Most of the other dispatchers just say "DJ Rescue")  :lol: 


"L------ Engine -- will out to eat at the Y" (it's an intersection with a restaurant at the fork in the road)   :lol: 

"It's bad, it's real f--kin' bad. Get me a God-d--ned helicopter *NOW*!"- The training officer of the biggest (and allegedly best trained  :blink:    )department in our county at the scene of a MVA with one non-critical patient and 2 non-injured occupants.  It wasn't that bad. Tom's just a pansy who doesn't get out of his office very often (for good reason).


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@May 4 2005, 01:06 AM
> * Nothing beats the two Rural/Metro medics who got caught having a conversation about a blowjob one of them recieved.  The radio mike was stuck open, so the WHOLE COUNTY heard that the one medic's wife has no gag reflex.  Other than that there is no way I could even begin to describe it on here without getting this thread promptly locked.   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> *


 I come cloe to having this beat. Bad MVA, the Lt's Fiancee, and 3 senior firefighters (one of them the long-time girlfriend of the Sr. Firefighter playing officer on the engine). Go out in the ultility (ford E250) and direct traffic. They do nothing but bemoan getting left off the rescue and forced to direct traffic for 2 hours. For most of that time, one of the firefighters kept on hitting the station's higband mic with his leg. Boy oh boy were certin chiefs ticked off about what was said, and the language it was said in.

We came close to having members leave.


Jon


----------



## vtemti (Jun 7, 2005)

<scene>
Female EMT responds from work to station. She changes out of her dress into protective clothing (in the back of ambulance) while I am driving. 

<after the call>
As I key the mic to report to dispatch that we are clearing the hospital, she yells from the back "Dan, can I put my dress back on?"

True story. I haven't heard anything about it yet, but it had to have been a clear transmission.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jun 9, 2005)

We use sprint ready link now, so when i transmit, its in a group call. everyone hears it. even the chopper team out in atlanta. just like a radio basically. the boss's take phones home with them, and monitor 24 hrs. we cleared up from ER the other night, and i guess we left some paperwork there. ED called dispatch, and dispatch called on the radio. you have to understand, these people are militant about using 10 codes and proper radio speak. we cant say ma'am, sir, please or thank you anymore.

Dispatch: Radio to medic 10
10: go ahead for medic 10
Dispatch: Trinity ER called and said you left a transfer form there, they were wondering if you needed it, "HOLLA BACK" if you do.
10: (me) uhhhhhhh,   10-4


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 7 2005, 11:39 AM
> * <scene>
> Female EMT responds from work to station. She changes out of her dress into protective clothing (in the back of ambulance) while I am driving.
> 
> ...


 Are you sure your last name isn't "Durand"?   :lol:


----------

